# Internet of Things



## KJackson50 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

here at work I stumbled apon this phrase, and did a little research on it, however I'm pretty sure I still have no idea what it all means!

The Internet of Things seems to be the next hot trend, and I was wondering if anyone here knew a little more about it, and how it can be applied practically to everyday life.

Link: http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/05/19/the-internet-of-things-in-action/


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

pretty simple; anything with a PCB can be told to communicate to other machines.

here's a good read.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_automation


----------



## KJackson50 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link!

Sounds exciting and scary at the same time really. I'd like to hear some of your thoughts on it all.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

there's good and bad......pcb's make everything a ton easier, BUT they are ridiculously easy to fry....imagine a big solar storm hitting earth and EVERYTHING that has a circuit board dies. Stoplights, watches, cells, etc.......

so yeah, it's a very double edged sword.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

here's another good read for you.

http://lifehacker.com/how-can-i-get-started-with-home-automation-510246491


----------



## KJackson50 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks valis, that last post really helps me to understand better


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

lifehacker is a very, very addicting and fun site.....the stuff that they come up with makes me slap my head and wonder why the heck I didn't do that.


----------

